# Texas - Houston (Sugar Land) D&D group - join us!



## Angulimala

Hello there! It's January 2010 and we're back!

Our Sugar Land, Texas D&D group has space for up to two new members ... AND one of them needs the inspiration to take the helm as Dungeon Master!

PM to contact me if you are interested.

Details:

1.We play 4th edition Dungeons and Dragons.
2.The primary DM role is up for grabs! We do rotate the DM role occasionally when a member wishes to DM or if the primary DM is unable to prepare for a session. 
3.We like homebrew or published WOTC campaigns. We use normal races & classes ... good leaning characters (no evil centaur assassins). 
4.Location: in Sugar Land. We’re not too far from the intersection of highway 59 South and Beltway 8.
5.When: We play on Friday evenings, 7pm until midnight … twice per month. 
6.At the time of this posting, character classes have not yet been chosen. Get in while the getting is good! 
7.This group has been gathering for nearly five years now and I can characterize it as friendly, mature, and enthusiastic. 

Jeffrey


----------



## riotcontrol

*Sent you an email*

Hey, i sent you a PM with my info. I am interested in finding a 4.0 game.


----------



## Angulimala

*updating info found in original post*

bump!


----------



## Egoslayer1

*Hey you're close*

I have  game in Sugarland running on Friday that is short of players. I am the DM and have been DM'ing since ~1984. We play every other week. Well now the bad news, we are playing 3.5 and while it is the first time we've ever done it, we are currently running an evil campaign.

Evil doesn't mean stupid and the majority of PC actions are not any different than a good group, rather mercenary in nature. Still, it's not quite what you are looking for.

If you do run into anyone who wants to play 3.5 send them my way.

I have a yahoo group for the game, black_circle_wizard_guild.

ES


----------

